# سؤال: كيفية تخفيض امبير الشاحن من 10 امبير الى 5 امبير بجهد ثابت 12 فولت



## smart284 (26 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم :
عندي شاحن بطارية 12 فولت يخرج تيار 10 امبير واريد ان استخدمه لشحن بطارية 12فولت 18 امبير .
مواصفات البطارية تقول ان الشحن يجب ان يكون بتيار اقل من 5 امبير .
سؤالي هل ممكن اعدل على خرج الأمبير بتركيب قطعة lm138 واذا ممكن فكيف يتم تركيبها وهل يظل الجهد ثابت ؟
اذا غير ممكن فما هو الحل بارك الله فيكم ؟
انا معرفتي بالالكترونيات بسيطة وليست متعمقة :4:


----------



## عبدلله ابن عبدلله (27 يونيو 2014)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تقليل الامبير او رفعه يكون بزيادة عدد لفات المحول او انقاصها .....وزيادة سمك المقطع لسلك المراد لفة يزيد الامبير وتصغير السمك يقلل الامبير والله اعلم ....واعتذر لست من اهل الاختصاص...ولكن هذا مالدي من علم فاحببت ان اشارك به

والسلام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2014)

أخى
مادام الفولت لا يتغير فلماذا تحد الأمبير؟
عادة الحمل يسحب ما يحتاجة فقط فلو وصلت عليه لمبة 12 فولت 0.1 أمبير لن تسحب أكثر من 0.1 أمبير


----------



## smart284 (27 يونيو 2014)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> مادام الفولت لا يتغير فلماذا تحد الأمبير؟
> عادة الحمل يسحب ما يحتاجة فقط فلو وصلت عليه لمبة 12 فولت 0.1 أمبير لن تسحب أكثر من 0.1 أمبير



اخي ماجد يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع 
اريد ان اخفض الأمبير لشحن بطارية 18 امبير والكلام الذي تفضلت به مفهوم برك الله فيك


----------



## zeid25 (1 يوليو 2014)

اولا انك تتحدث عن جهد ثابت قدره 12 فولت . من قال لك ان الجهد الثابت 12 فولت يشحن البطارية 12 فولت ...
عندما نتحدث عن بطارية 12 فولت فهذا هو الأسم التجاري للبطاريات الرصاصية .
هذه البطارية يتراوح الفولت فيها بين 10.5 فولت عندما تكون شبه فارغة ويصل الى 13.75 فولت عند تمام الشحن .
شواحن هذا النوع من البطاريات تقدم 14 فولت لتشحن البطارية بتيار يعادل تقريبا 10% من سعة البطارية .
.
النقطة الثانية : انك تتحدث عن شاحن 10 امبير . هذا هو التعبير التجاري . وهذا معناه ان الإستطاعة العظمى
لهذا الشاحن هي 10 امبير وهذا لا يعني بالضرورة مرور 10 امبير اثناء عملية الشحن .
شدت التيار التي ستمر تتعلق بالمقاومة الداخلية للبطارية وهذه بدورها تتعلق بالسعة الاسمية للبطارية
وبالتالي انت لست بحاجة لتفعل اي شيء للشاحن . قم بوصله مباشرة على بطاريتك وبطاريتك هي التي ستحدد
مقدار الامبير الذي سيمر وذلك كما قلت سابقا لأن الأمر سيتعلق بمقاومتها الداخلية . بطاريتك لن تسمح اصلا بمرور
اكثر من 3 امبير في البداية قبل ان ينخفض التيار الى حوالى 2 امبير بعد قليل ثم يعود للإنخفاض تدريجيا
عند اقترابها من تمام الشحن .
واجابة الأخ ماجد صحيحة تماما ولكنها مختصرة .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## smart284 (2 يوليو 2014)

zeid25 قال:


> اولا انك تتحدث عن جهد ثابت قدره 12 فولت . من قال لك ان الجهد الثابت 12 فولت يشحن البطارية 12 فولت ...
> عندما نتحدث عن بطارية 12 فولت فهذا هو الأسم التجاري للبطاريات الرصاصية .
> هذه البطارية يتراوح الفولت فيها بين 10.5 فولت عندما تكون شبه فارغة ويصل الى 13.75 فولت عند تمام الشحن .
> شواحن هذا النوع من البطاريات تقدم 14 فولت لتشحن البطارية بتيار يعادل تقريبا 10% من سعة البطارية .
> ...



السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا لك على تفاعلك
ثانياً :
انا بالفعل اتحدث عن قيمة اسمية وعندما اقول شاحن 12 فولت فمعروف انه يخرج 13.5 الى 14 فولت وما تفضلت به مفهوم .
عندما سألت عن تخفيض الأمبير ذلك لأن المانيوال للبطارية يقول ان الحد الأقصى لأمبير الشحن هو 5 امبير فقط .
المقاومة الداخلية للبطارية = 14 .
شكراً للك وللأخ ماجد


----------



## عالم عالم (3 يوليو 2014)

تسلم جزاك الله خير ... نجد ان في معظم الاحيان ان المقاومه هي التي تحدد قيمة التيار المار سواً كان في حمل اوشحن بطاريه .وهذا يتمثل في المقاومه الداخيله للبطاريه , للذلك نجد ان سعة البطاريه والمقاومه الداخليه لها هي التي تحدد قيمة تيار الشحن خلال زمن معين .. واسأل الله التوفيق لي ولك


----------

